# Tyler Christmas Photos 2013



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I attempted, and stress the word attempted, to get some Christmas photos of Tyler this year in my building's lobby in front of the Christmas tree. He was sitting on a very slippery "poof" they have in the middle of that area so wasn't thrilled about it but there are a few that I like. Lots of shots and lots of treats.

Tyler: Seriously Aunties. Why do Maltese parents take so many pictures?:smpullhair:





I finally stuck my tongue out at mom thinking that would stop her but no!!


And my Auntie Lynn sent me some things the other day for the holiday. A Hanukkah (however you spell it) shirt and a candy cane. She knows we celebrate both holidays. :chili:My hair was a little messy from putting on the shirt. :blush:


Thanks for looking. :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just too cute. Happy holidays.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Tyler:smootch::heart: MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HANUKKAH SWEET BOY:smootch::heart:


Sue his picture should be on a greeting card, those BIG brown eye's melt my heart.
Tyler is such a handsome littleman:wub:

 the gifts from awntie Lynn are perfect. I have never seen a Hanukkah shirt. awesome


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww SUCH great pictures, Sue! I loved them all but the second one was my favorite! What a gorgeous boy Tyler is!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You can send Tyler to us for the holidays, love his tongue shot!

חנוכה שמח and Merry Christmas


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> Just too cute. Happy holidays.


Thanks so much!!


Matilda's mommy said:


> oh Tyler:smootch::heart: MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HANUKKAH SWEET BOY:smootch::heart:
> 
> 
> Sue his picture should be on a greeting card, those BIG brown eye's melt my heart.
> ...


Paula - thanks for all the compliments. He is on a greeting card...the ones I make with him. :HistericalSmiley: I think I mailed you one a couple of times but some came back...never got the hang of your address.:huh:
I hadn't seen Hanukkah dog gear either until someone gave some things to Leslie's Moxie several years ago. This was very cute and Lynn was so thoughtful.


Bailey&Me said:


> Awwww SUCH great pictures, Sue! I loved them all but the second one was my favorite! What a gorgeous boy Tyler is!!!


Thanks, Nida. I was relieved to get some decent shots. It was hectic shooting in the lobby but I was determined.


michellerobison said:


> You can send Tyler to us for the holidays, love his tongue shot!
> 
> חנוכה שמח and Merry Christmas


Thanks so much, Michelle. The tongue shot's my favorite too. I know this will be a challenging holiday season for you, Michelle but you have a whole lot of love coming your way.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Tyler you're such a handsome little boy :wub: I like the tongue pix too. :wub: Happy holidays to you and your love ones Sue!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously, way too adorable! The tongue shot!!!! I love Tyler :wub: nuff said :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG Sue-that bottom one with candy cane is SO DARN CUTE...:innocent::innocent: I love way his coat is falling. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, I think it is time you did a Tyler calendar!!!!! It is just too hard to choose---maybe the 3rd up-close one, the tongue shot & the one in his little Lynn outfit---so thoughtful of her! 
I don't blame Ty for being unhappy on a slippery floor---my 2 hate marble! 
Anyhow, thanks for cheering up a gray day here! Happy Celebrations to our NYC cousin! and his persons!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh baby boy I just love you! That tongue photo is too much lol! Happy Holidays sweet one.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Tyler, you are such a cute boy. I love the picture of him sticking his tongue out.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Susan, gorgeous shots of sweet Tyler and so festive!

They are all very precious, especially the tongue shot! 
Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my cuteness overload. I absolutely love the tongue picture. Tyler is such a handsome little guy. Good holidays.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tyler is so o o cute! I absolutely love his eyes!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sue, these are great pix!!! Tyler is so adorable. My favorite is the first one, but they are all adorable!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HANUKKAH TYLER! You are so beautiful


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas Sue and Tyler! I love the pics of that little cutie! Especially when he stuck his tongue out at you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe...Tyler, you are even more super uber adorable than last time I saw you!! Auntie April loves you to pieces!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub::wub: HANDSOME!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow Sue, those pictures are just too cute. I love the tongue shot, he is such a cutie pie.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Tyler you are so so handsome!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww!!! I love your Tyler. Those big gorgeous eyes make me melt :heart: good job Sue.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Picture perfect! I love how expressive his eyes are..................


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the tongue shot the best, as well 

But the others are cute. The first and last are my other favorites.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love all of the pictures, especially the one of Tyler sticking his tongue out. Keep them coming!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the pictures of Tyler...he is so cute, especially the tongue shot! So sweet of Lynn to send Tyler such nice gifts!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sue, Tyler just melts my heart! :wub::wub: We don't see enough pictures of him, so this was a treat. He is so photogenic with those big, soulful eyes. I want to reach into the computer and hug him. Any chance that I'll get to meet him at Nationals in June?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My 3 think you have a pretty sweet thing going there Tyler. Getting to celebrate 2 holidays when they only get 1. 

Sue he's looking as darling as ever. But #2 and #5 (tongue shot) are my faves. Although #1 is hysterical. Such an imposition having to take photos midst celebrating you know. :HistericalSmiley: And #4 looks like maybe he might have heard the sound of 8 tiny reindeer on the roof! :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tyler you are such a good model. And, I must say dark blue really is YOUR color. Kisses.:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sue...can he be any more gorgeous...he is so darn cute...love all your pics....just beautiful!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

The pictures are all wonderful! Merry Christmas Tyler!


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful boy!!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Tyler, you are a handsome dude! Great to see your handsome face!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tyler, your mommy took wonderful pictures! I think us maltese parents like to take lots because they are all so good, why stop at just a couple?! I like your great gifts from Auntie Lynn too! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh Tyler you are such a handsome little man!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mylilbiscuit said:


> Tyler you're such a handsome little boy :wub: I like the tongue pix too. :wub: Happy holidays to you and your love ones Sue!!


Thanks so much,Ann and Vinh. I know that you'll be getting the best New Year's gift -- your new sweetheart. Counting the days, I'm sure!


hoaloha said:


> Seriously, way too adorable! The tongue shot!!!! I love Tyler :wub: nuff said :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Marisa. I'm a sucker for the tongue shots. :HistericalSmiley:


SammieMom said:


> OMG Sue-that bottom one with candy cane is SO DARN CUTE...:innocent::innocent: I love way his coat is falling. :wub:


Kandis - thanks so much. I didn't brush him before the pix so he was a little messy but he's got a great coat so it usually falls pretty well. Lucky!!


edelweiss said:


> Oh my, I think it is time you did a Tyler calendar!!!!! It is just too hard to choose---maybe the 3rd up-close one, the tongue shot & the one in his little Lynn outfit---so thoughtful of her!
> I don't blame Ty for being unhappy on a slippery floor---my 2 hate marble!
> Anyhow, thanks for cheering up a gray day here! Happy Celebrations to our NYC cousin! and his persons!


You're very welcome. Thanks so much for the compliments. I didn't make a calendar this year. Sometimes I do and usually put it up in VT but with my new kitchen up there, I took the wall away and put in a cabinet. I was going for every inch!!


Summergirl73 said:


> Oh baby boy I just love you! That tongue photo is too much lol! Happy Holidays sweet one.


Thanks, Bridget. Tyler loves you too. :wub:


maltese#1fan said:


> Tyler, you are such a cute boy. I love the picture of him sticking his tongue out.


Thanks so much, Karen. I was determined to get some shots this holiday. I've been remiss lately.


Alexa said:


> Susan, gorgeous shots of sweet Tyler and so festive!
> 
> They are all very precious, especially the tongue shot!
> Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season!
> ...


Thanks so much, Alexandra. To you too. I love when shots come out. So glad I got a real camera last year.


wkomorow said:


> Oh my cuteness overload. I absolutely love the tongue picture. Tyler is such a handsome little guy. Good holidays.


Thanks so much, Walter. I think so too as is Luck!!!


Furbabies mom said:


> Tyler is so o o cute! I absolutely love his eyes!!!


Thanks, Debbie. It's the eyes that got me when I saw him.


TLR said:


> Sue, these are great pix!!! Tyler is so adorable. My favorite is the first one, but they are all adorable!!


Thanks, Tracey. Yes, I'm pulling out the Canon Rebel more now. Taking the class helped me get into it again.


mdbflorida said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HANUKKAH TYLER! You are so beautiful


Thanks Auntie Mags!!! To you and your family too. :wub::wub:


sherry said:


> Merry Christmas Sue and Tyler! I love the pics of that little cutie! Especially when he stuck his tongue out at you!


Thanks so much, Sherry. To you too. I think he was hoping that would deter me. Hah!!!


aprilb said:


> Awe...Tyler, you are even more super uber adorable than last time I saw you!! Auntie April loves you to pieces!!:wub::wub:


Thanks, Auntie April. I miss seeing you. Hope we can get together again.


Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub::wub: HANDSOME!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


Thanks so much, Jeanne.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That tongue shot is my absolute favorite!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Oh wow Sue, those pictures are just too cute. I love the tongue shot, he is such a cutie pie.:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so much, Lynda. I don't know how you get shots of all four!!!


Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Tyler you are so so handsome!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, Lisa!


silverhaven said:


> Awww!!! I love your Tyler. Those big gorgeous eyes make me melt :heart: good job Sue.


I love you too, Auntie Maureen. Hope you have a very Merry Christmas.


maltese manica said:


> Picture perfect! I love how expressive his eyes are..................


Thanks so much, Janene. Yeah, he bats those baby browns and I melt.


Grace'sMom said:


> I like the tongue shot the best, as well
> 
> But the others are cute. The first and last are my other favorites.


Thanks so much, Tori. I love your shots of Grace and Gus. :wub:


dntdelay said:


> I love all of the pictures, especially the one of Tyler sticking his tongue out. Keep them coming!!


Thanks so much, Audrey. Life has been too crazy this year so I haven't been on that much here. I'll make it a New Year's resolution


donnad said:


> I love the pictures of Tyler...he is so cute, especially the tongue shot! So sweet of Lynn to send Tyler such nice gifts!


Thanks, Donna. The gifts were such a wonderful surprise from Lynn.


educ8m said:


> Sue, Tyler just melts my heart! :wub::wub: We don't see enough pictures of him, so this was a treat. He is so photogenic with those big, soulful eyes. I want to reach into the computer and hug him. Any chance that I'll get to meet him at Nationals in June?


Deb - as I told Audrey I've been MIA lately. Life's been kind of crazy...the ski accident, the renovation, work, my son moving 3000 miles away and me being sick going on 4 weeks now. Haven't been on here or posting like normal. Hope to change that and also hope to make it to Nationals WITH Tyler.


maggieh said:


> Adorable!


Thanks so much, Maggie. Merry Christmas!!


sassy's mommy said:


> Beautiful as always!


Thanks so much, Pat. Don't know if you can tell but he's wearing the Let It Snow vest you made him. He's always wearing something you made him.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> My 3 think you have a pretty sweet thing going there Tyler. Getting to celebrate 2 holidays when they only get 1.
> 
> Sue he's looking as darling as ever. But #2 and #5 (tongue shot) are my faves. Although #1 is hysterical. Such an imposition having to take photos midst celebrating you know. :HistericalSmiley: And #4 looks like maybe he might have heard the sound of 8 tiny reindeer on the roof! :eek2_gelb2:


Crystal - yeah, David used to reap the rewards of being Jewish and Catholic. Now it's Tyler's turn. :HistericalSmiley: I love your descriptions -- he either heard reindeers on the roof in #4 or our upstairs neighbors who we think could be elephants. We call the daughter, Stomper.:angry: Co-op apartment living at its finest. :smilie_tischkante:


Sylie said:


> Oh Tyler you are such a good model. And, I must say dark blue really is YOUR color. Kisses.:wub:


Thanks, Auntie Sylvia. Tyler looks really good in dramatic colors. Though I think he looks good in anything 


maddysmom said:


> Sue...can he be any more gorgeous...he is so darn cute...love all your pics....just beautiful!


Thanks so much, Joanne. He makes me smile even when things aren't going well. And he's such a cuddle boy. I just hug him and he makes these little noises like he's trying to talk. :wub: Yup, crazy dog lady here. :blush:


Oakley Jackson said:


> The pictures are all wonderful! Merry Christmas Tyler!


Thanks so much, Kathy. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too.


furbabymama said:


> Beautiful boy!!! <3
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much. I have to always say, he's a she. A little too beautiful. :HistericalSmiley:


Madison's Mom said:


> Tyler, you are a handsome dude! Great to see your handsome face!


Thanks so much, Auntie Glenda. I'll try to get more shots of him.


mfa said:


> Tyler, your mommy took wonderful pictures! I think us maltese parents like to take lots because they are all so good, why stop at just a couple?! I like your great gifts from Auntie Lynn too! :wub:


Florence - I'm not so sure that's the reason. I think we take so many because it's like trying to capture that one perfect one and takes about 20 to do so. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: But thank you


chichi said:


> Ahhh Tyler you are such a handsome little man!!


Thanks so much, Auntie Jill. Love you. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Tyler, you are looking as handsome as ever!! Now, I am not sure if I will be visiting Unleashed anytime soon, but sure hope that if/when I ever do that there is an updated picture of you there too ;-)


----------

